# Built in ducting question



## mebsdad (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm in the process of finishing up a design for a window seat to go in our living room and plan on rerouting two floor registers so that they will vent out through the toe kick. The seat will be constructed of birch ply and poplar and painted, but I wasn't sure if I need to take into account any affects that the conditioned air might have on the unit (i.e., wood movement). Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Millions of kitchen cabinet sink bases have been put over a vent in the floor with just a register installed in the toe kick. It should not cause a problem or they would have quit that practice a long time ago. I've never had any issues doing it this way. The forced air will just build up pressure under the window seat and be forced out the front where you've put in the register.

Your only talking about short burst cycles of either heated air or cooled air, not prolonged exposure.

I don't see a problem.


----------



## mebsdad (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks, Dave, I hadn't even thought about it that way. Time to head to the yard and order some material.


----------

